# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  5 nuevas vidas

## aberroncho

Voy a poner unas fotos que he sacado con el móvil. Llevo unas dos semanas haciendo un seguimiento de un nido de Lavandera Cascadeña, aunque por esta zona me parece que se le conocen como Tifitas. Ahí van las primeras fotos.

Esta primera foto es del nido que han hecho sobre un armario eléctrico.



Aquí se puede ver seguramente a la madre incubando los huevos.







Aquí se pueden ver los cinco huevos del nido





Ahora sigo con otras...

----------


## aberroncho

Aquí sigo con otras fotos donde se puede ver a los cinco retoños recién nacidos.





Y en estas fotos se puede ver como esperan que los padres les lleven comida. Vaya hambre que tienen los pobres.







Por ahora, esto es todo. Intentaré tomar otras fotos cuando estén un poco mas creciditos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ostras!!!
Están guapas. Al principio pensaba que eran flores  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .
No se suelen ver muchas fotos así.
Gracias por ellas.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Preciosas imágenes aberroncho, sin duda, diferentes a lo que estamos acostumbrados a ver. No es fácil captar instantáneas así. Es tener suerte.




> Y en estas fotos se puede ver como esperan que los padres les lleven comida. Vaya hambre que tienen los pobres.


Más hambre que el tamagochi de un sordo... ¿no?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Yo diría más hambre que una garrapata en un peluche  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## REEGE

> Ostras!!!
> Están guapas. Al principio pensaba que eran flores .
> No se suelen ver muchas fotos así.
> Gracias por ellas.


Flores... y con pinta de carnívoras. Esperando que Aberrocho les eche de comer algo, no??
Genial seguimiento y esperemos que salgan todos adelante y la madre, parece muy confiado éste ave, no??
Gracias Aberroncho.

----------


## perdiguera

Son preciosas las cinco, que tengan una buena vida.
Una gran suerte encontrarse ese nido y una gran idea lo del seguimiento.

----------


## Los terrines

Fenomenal seguimiento a esas cinco nuevas vidas, aberroncho, muchas gracias por compartir las imágenes.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Geniales esas fotografías. Si que tenían hambre los pobres...

Saludos

----------


## frfmfrfm

Aberroncho, buen seguimientos de la lavandera amarillas, así las llamamos por aquí.
Que ha hecho el nido encima de un cuadro junto a la caja de un fusible, que arte.
Un cordial saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Así es frfmfrfm...
Hay algunas aves que tienen un arte para construir sus nidos.
Nosotros día si, día también, tenemos que quitar un nido que un colirrojo tizón hace encima de un cuadro de las luces de emergencia en la galería de la presa.
Nos vé llegar a eso de las 8:00 a la galería para tomar los datos de los caudalímetros y sale pitando por el poco hueco que hay en el suelo de la puerta de entrada, lo quitamos y al día siguiente otra vez... no se aburre la muy pelleja!!

----------


## FEDE

Estupendo el seguimiento que estás haciendo de este nido Aberroncho, muchas gracias por mostrarnoslo.

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## aberroncho

Voy a poner otras fotos de unos nuevos pajaritos que ya están a punto de abandonar el nido. No sé que tipo de pájaros son, pero sus padres son muy negros y mas grande de lo normal. Esta foto es de una farola normal y corriente.



Al ir a buscar la avería que tenía dicha farola, nos encontramos con esto:


Los padres han cortado el hilo rojo, no sé por qué motivo


El destornillador apunta donde se encuentran los retoños.


Aquí se pueden ver las crías de esta especie que son bastante grandes.








Al final hemos vuelto a tapar la farola y esperaremos unos días hasta que abandonen el nido y así poder reparar la farola.

----------


## Luján

La pregunta es ¿cómo entran sus padres si la farola está tapada?

----------


## aberroncho

> La pregunta es ¿cómo entran sus padres si la farola está tapada?


En la primera foto se puede ver un agujero que hay entre la farola y el brazo que la une a la estructura. Lo extraño es que el agujero me parece muy pequeño para los pájaros negros que veía allí alrededor. En otra farola si pude ver como otro pájaro entraba por ese agujero, pero era mas pequeño que esa especie de cuervos que había por allí.

----------


## REEGE

Gracias por las fotos y la explicación... me da a mi que pueden ser estorninos!!
Curioso y lo de volver a colocarlos en su sitio y esperar a que abandonen el nido, todo un buen gesto por vuestra parte Aberroncho.
Saludos y lo de el cable rojo, porque lo habrán cortado??

----------


## frfmfrfm

Casi seguro que son estorninos electricistas, lo del cable rojo habrán pensado que es la fase, je, je.
Saludos a todos.

----------


## Luján

> Gracias por las fotos y la explicación... me da a mi que pueden ser estorninos!!
> Curioso y lo de volver a colocarlos en su sitio y esperar a que abandonen el nido, todo un buen gesto por vuestra parte Aberroncho.
> Saludos y lo de el cable rojo, porque lo habrán cortado??


Pues si son estorninos, por mí se podrían freir en la farola. No sé si sabéis el ruido que hacen cuando tienes un pino a dos metros de casa lleno (pero lleno lleno) de estos pájaros y cómo dejan los coches de alrededor mañana tras mañana.

Aquí en Valencia, son una plaga importante.

----------


## REEGE

Yo donde más los veo son en las catenarias...
Miles de ellos y luego hacen unos vuelos acrobáticos preciosos y todos al mismo "paso"... Impresionante!!
Aunque Luján tiene razón, en los pueblos y ciudades, al igual que las palomas se convierten en problema.

----------


## JMTrigos

> Saludos y lo de el cable rojo, porque lo habrán cortado??


Serán unos peliculeros y como en ellas siempre le dicen al protagonista ante la bomba que corte el cable rojo......  :Big Grin:

----------


## ceheginero joven

Gracias por las fotos que has puesto Aberroncho. Supongo que el cable lo habrían cortado cuando no estaba encendida la farola, si no le da un rampazo...

Saludos

----------


## jason

Gran tema, muchas gracias por estas fotos de gran valor.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> *No sé si sabéis el ruido que hacen* cuando tienes un pino a dos metros de casa lleno (pero lleno lleno) de estos pájaros *y cómo dejan los coches de alrededor mañana tras mañana.*


Doy fe de ello. Pero bueno, eso tiene fácil solución:



Luego mandas a Luna para que vaya a por ellos y te los traiga, que verás lo bien que se lo va a pasar, y después, haces un guiso con ellos, que en estos tiempos que corremos, comer gracias a la naturaleza nunca viene mal, jejejeje  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

> Doy fe de ello. Pero bueno, eso tiene fácil solución:
> 
> [...]
> 
> *Luego mandas a Luna para que vaya a por ellos y te los traiga, que verás lo bien que se lo va a pasar, y después, haces un guiso con ellos, que en estos tiempos que corremos, comer gracias a la naturaleza nunca viene mal*, jejejeje


Los de aquí, no sé yo. No me atrevería ni a tocarlos con las manos. Y menos dejar que Luna los trajera. La de enfermedades que tendrán

----------


## frfmfrfm

Yo no lo quise poner antes, pero en mi juventud me he comido un montón de estorninos, los cazábamos en las higueras cuando iban a comerse los higos, son un poco duros de pelar, pero con ajitos, un chorreón de vino blanco y bien cocidos están muy buenos.
Un saludo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Yo no lo quise poner antes, pero en mi juventud me he comido un montón de estorninos, los cazábamos en las higueras cuando iban a comerse los higos, son *un poco duros de pelar, pero con ajitos, un chorreón de vino blanco y bien cocidos están muy buenos*.
> Un saludo.


Ea, pues ya está todo dicho entonces. Ya sabes Luján, manos a la obra, jejeje  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

> Ea, pues ya está todo dicho entonces. Ya sabes Luján, manos a la obra, jejeje


Eso los de campo. Los de ciudad me dan un poquito más de grima  :Wink:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Los que ves en las ciudades normalmente los ves en bandos en los dormideros, no viven en ellas y utilizan las ciudades porque tienen menos depredadores.
Los estorninos su alimentación es insectívoras y la suplementan con frutas, aceituna, higos, uvas y de temporada.
Un saludo.

----------


## aberroncho

Después de cinco días sin ver el nido de las 5 crías de lavandera amarilla y dejarlos con muy pocas plumas, esto es lo que me he encontrado hoy.



Sólo hay dos y no sé que ha podido ser de los otros tres. Seguramente hayan abandonado el nido, porque estos dos parece que están a punto de marcharse. No creo que hayan caído en la boca de algún depredador, porque el sitio donde está el nido es complicado que pueda acceder una culebra u otro bicho parecido.

Iba a subir otra foto, pero por ahora imageshak se ha negado a que lo haga.

----------


## REEGE

Parece que las otras tres o ya se han independizado o han corrido peor suerte!!
Gracias Aberroncho por el seguimiento y la historia de éstas nuevas vidas.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Pues sí que han avanzado en cinco días  :EEK!: 

No te fíes nunca de las culebras aberroncho... y de las ratas aún menos, lo digo con conocimiento de causa.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Yo diría que esos dos son los padres...

----------

